# The Mens Solo One Arm Event



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys
It' that time again.
I have been in training for a while, following a "hard" routine.
This consists of:-
* Stretching of the member to warm up.
* 50 x one arm press ups 
* Stretching again to cool down (don't want any "pulled" muscles)
* Chips and Guiness for stamina.

I do this 3 times a week.  
Got my technique just right.

Early night tonight then "up" in the morning to pack my rucksack.
Normally take a flask of coffee and some "sausage" sandwiches.
Also taking gloves this time, should really get that wart looked at !!
And, of course, some Carp Fishing mags just incase I need a bit of help.
Looking to "beat" my personal best, so may play my joker (the mags) early on.

God I talk c**p.

Hope all you lads are ok (and the girlies)

I'll let you know how Jo gets on when we return tomorrow.

Take it easy.

Paul


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Woppa / Dougie
Thanks, you reminded me to get my 100 litre rucksack out of the loft so I can take my bucket.

Many wan thanks

Paul


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Paul 

Good luck tomorrow we'll be thinking of you.....maybe nooooooot "come" to think of it  

Dave says "good luck with the 5 finger shuffle buddy"...bucket my ..sparrow spit more like  

Good luck both of you & keep well away from any letterboxes  

luv&hugs
juel&dave  xxxxx

[br]Posted on: October 08, 2003, 08:31:30 PM"Hever castle is waiting for you"   
luv
juel xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya Paul

Very good technique LMAO

Just wanted to wish you both lots and lots of luck for tomorrow and the weekend. We will be rooting for you and praying that this is the one.

Love to you both
Kim, Paul and Joe x x x x x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Jo and Paul

Hope I am not butting in here, however, just want to wish you both loads of love and good wishes for the next few days! hopefully no more 'keep fit' routines for Paul after tomorrow!

By jove Jo, this time it seems to have gone round so quickly although probably an age for you! Anyway, good luck and stay ++++ 

Love Dawn xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Paul!
Seriously ... loads of luckto you and Jo!
Paul - Enjoy!
Jo - Hope you are ok!
LOL
Dee
xxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry jac 
luv juels xx


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi lads, what a day.
You may have read that we got 8 eggs which is fantastic, we are both really pleased.
Jo did so well, I am really proud of her. She is asleep at the moment so I thought I would get on here before she wakes.

My part was quite eventful.
Jumped in the cab to get to the train station to go up to "that" London, (we do transport IVF) and nearly had a fight before we had even left the hospital grounds !!
Some **** in the car if front was holding everyone up by driving so slowly, the cab driver beeped him.
So what does the guy do, he stops and gets out to have a go at the driver.
LOL - before I know it I am out of the car and telling this guy I have my wifes eggs on the backseat and I need to get to London, so could he move his F...ING car.
Must have looked quite p...ed off as he did as I asked.
Think the cab driver was quite shocked.

Then in a moment of madness I got on the wrong train !!! AARRGGHHH.

So I had to jump off (when it stopped) at the next station and run to a different platform to get on the right one !! Nearly had an asthma attack.

Then to top it all, the little fella started playing up.
Actually he didn't play "up" at all, that was the problem.
Eventually after a "stiff" telling off and a quick slap he got the message.
Nowhere near my personal best time though, gutted !!
Didn't have time for a sandwhich before it was back to pick up Jo !!!

During all this Jo and I got talking to a really nice couple who were there having their treatment also.
Told them all about the website, and the guy, Garry, said it had been really nice to have someone to talk to.
Hope they have a look at the site, may see them on here at some stage.

So, we wait to hear from the hospital tomorrow to see how the embryos are getting on. I hate all the waiting, it drives me mad.

I'll let you know how it all goes, god I hope it works this time.

Take it easy.

Cheers

Paul

ps. Chase we need to start up a mag swapping scheme. What have you got to swap for a "Greased Cucumber Weekly" !!


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Paul

Please say hello to Jo from me - I had e/c yesterday so we totally understand where you are coming from at the moment.

My husband Adrian, was doing his business when his mobile phone went off - silly idiot answered it and his secretary said 'Where are you?' - you can imagine how that stopped him in motion! Perhaps he was hoping it was a dirty call! 

Look after Jo tonight.

Take care

Michelle


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi all,

just been pointed in the right direction for us blokes to chat and I'm soo glad I did. I've been in absolute stitches reading this thread. The events of your day Paul are classic, sounds like a typical start to a three day session to me! But, if a carp angler you are, you'll know that the sessions which start the worst can still have the best results! (fingers x'd).

If you had trouble with the old "stiff rig", perhaps I can suggest you don't read the "crafty" carper in future and try Terry Hearn's book........... "in persuit of the LARGEST"? (works for me).

In all seriousness though, very best of wishes for you and Jo, I'll be popping in here regularly now so look forward to an update!

Catch


----------



## barney rubble (Jun 23, 2003)

^vampire^ To the Batcave ^vampire^

as for the Stiff competition.
I know just how you feel.
The room at St. Barts has about as good selection of mags as an outdated Doctors waiting room.
I had to go out and find one of my own.
Thought about taking in a laptop but apparently electrical items are banned......
Very clinical but as said in the film "East is East"
Half a cup...
Barney


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

I would just like to congratulate Paul (Kim's better half and father to that wife stealing Joe) for his efforts this week.
Well done mate, excellent work.

Can't believe that when the nurse said "could you put your sample in this pot, sir" you did it while she was still holding it !! Never mind.

Take it easy.

Paul

ps. I'll pick up the carp mags on Saturday !!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get back to work DH  

Joe can steal me any time  

but......well done Paul, glad you took the matter in hand well. LMAO

See you tomorrow

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya 

Paul has asked me to answer for him. He says.

He looked for Carp magazines in the room but all he could see was ones called 'Big Jugs' and 'Big Butts' so he was very disappointed. But he managed well anyway. The nurse was very impressed!!!!! 
Mind you i'm worried now cos the nurse was a fella ^shocked^

Lmao

Love Paul and Kim x x x xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

J xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

LMAO I dont think he did. Will ask him later   

Love Kim x x


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi Lads
Bad news I'm afraid, Jo has told me not to treat this attempt as a joke and try to be more serious !!!
Such a shame, I was going to tell you all about my new technique with the Dyson and a pot of margarine.
And, the latest copy of Advanced Carp Fishing has a free tackle supplement. I am going to smash my personal best time - no problem.
But I'll just have to keep all of that to myself, I suppose  

On a more serious note, things are looking pretty good.
Jo has loads of good size follies, her lining is thickening up and the hospital are now happy with her levels etc.
Just one concern - there is a small area of fluid on the scan. But we have had this before and it has dispersed by egg collection.

Got all the usual feelings at the moment - excited, nervous, sh** scared but above all POSITIVE.

God I hope this works......it will work.

A guy at work was recently telling me that he takes his two children out to go "mud running".
Basically, wear old clothes find some mud and run, slide and roll through it !!!!!

Can't wait to give it a go  

Well, I had better do some work.
Take it easy lads.
I'll let you know what happens.
Cheers
Paul

ps. CATCH - Think you are on holiday at the moment, but let us know how you are doing when you get back.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi mate,

not off on jollies till Saturday, been madness round here lately as moved house, had the mc, oldest daughter from 1st marriage birthday today (11) and going away, not been myself really.

probably won't get back on before we go so thought I'd drop in and check you guys out. Wanted to wish you and your lovely all the best, put plenty of whipping round it mate and the hook shouldn't pull!!!! 

Mud running sounds cool, not tried that with me sprogs yet........ had b'day party last Saturday for my biggest princess and house looked like we'd been doing just that by the time they all left. Perhaps when it all works out for Angie and me we'll get round to trying it with our own little Angel (you wouldn't believe the world of pain i'd be in with the ex if I took my yunguns out doing that then sent em home!)

We're healing a little now, although it still hurts. Not helping as we're still having to go for blood tests every 2 days at jessops and the pregnancy hormone levels just won't go down. Bloody things won't go up which is more frustrating but we accept now that they must go down before there's another chance of them rising again! Still feel like smashing the house up every ten minutes........ talking of which.........

Went round to our old house today to get the mail, it's stood empty at moment, and some little [email protected]*%'s been and broke into the shed, nicked a load of tools i've not got round to bringing here, thrown paint all over the place, trashed the fencing and gates, thrown their own garden rubbish all over the front lawn, tried to get in the back door and left discarded seringes all over the back garden! Perhaps you can see why we moved?

Anyway, I digress, good luck with your muck mate (sorry ) and I'll check in on you when we return.

As always

^cool^

Catch[br]Posted on: May 12, 2004, 09:24:19 PMHi Chase,

good to hear from u again! Thanks for being there, it's always good to know there's a friend on the end of the keyboard! How's Jaqson doing? Better I hope!

Paul..... this carp thing, now I used to have the bug in a big way man, it was my life for about 4 years, but looking for Carp World in the "presentation room" wasn't something I would've been doing even at the height of my addiction to the species! Maybe you should consider getting some help there mate.... Julian Cundiff and Terry Hearn are highly recommended Agony Uncles on the carp scene, although my personal preference would be for some words of wisdom from his lordship...... Mr Carp himself....... Tim Paisley (a thousand apologies for mentioning his name like I know the God personally!)

Seriously though, on the carp theme, are you an active carp angler or one of these couch carpers? You're not one of these 'keep it real' British fish only nutters are you? (if you are then I think every fish in Britain should only by bred with British fish, hooked on British made line, lured with British baits on British hooks by British anglers! If your not then who gives a damn where the fish originated from so long as they pull your line and didn't kill any existing stock when they were introduced to the water!)

As I said, I used to be so focussed on carping my second life as a Husband, father and... what was that other thing..... oh yeah I had a job somewhere too! was almost non-existant. Nowadays the only time I manage to wet a line is when I visit my mates lake in France. Not sure if you've ever fished abroad but I can strongly recommend it mate and my mates venue takes some beating for both fish quality and quantity and also the service they provide! If you're interested give us a nod and I'll see what i can do for you!

Anyway, suppose I should knock off the fish talk, supposed to be a fertility web-site this innit! sorry (especially to all you ladies who are probably yawning your heads off and wondering what the hell Patsy Kensit is doing in Emmerdale right now). For the record then, and of course in great earnest.... Good luck with your cycle mate, fingers crossed for you and the missus

As always

^cool^

catch

One final thought........... if fish is supposed to be so good for you, why are whales so fat?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Hello Lads,
as you can see this is my first post on this page good luck with everything your going through,im really nervous with what lies ahead. Looks like i will have to enter the mens solo one arm event,not to worriy i will have to get the practice in   my name is carl illl keep checking for any advice on things i need to know. i wish you all the best and keep hoping

later lads


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Carl,

and welcome to ff mate. been really quiet in here just lately, I've plenty of news to update everyone with but not got the time to do it right now! Wishing you and your dp success and happiness, look forwad to getting to know you a little better.

Hi all you other guys..... are we all too busy to post right now or is nothing happening in ff world? 

Paul?........... How's things?

Chase?......... How's qt?

well, best get back to it, promise I'll post more soon............

As always,

^cool^

Catch


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for that,
wish you and your dp all the best as well ill let you any news when we start the cycle.

thanks again mate

carl


----------



## saintlyone (Sep 14, 2004)

hi all i am new to the site. when i had my sperm test it was in a little room which doubles as a toilet. i could hear people walikg up and down outside and my partner decided to join me to see if she could help. picture the scene if you can i am trying my best to do the business while she is holding a magazine of adult nature pointing out ladies in various poses saying "she looks nice doesnt she". talk about stage fright


----------



## saintlyone (Sep 14, 2004)

i can luagh now but talk about embarrassing then to top it off i had to take the sample to the lab which was miles away from the little room so there is me with a jar of swimmers walking through a busy hospital  .


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

oh your poor thing,  your partner is very brave I run a mile with my hands over my ears when my hubbie has to do his thing!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow........................ 4 months + since I last posted in here! 
Where's the time gone? 
Where's all my ff mates gone?

Last time I wrote I said there was loads of news, well there was then and there's more now! I'm gonna be brief I'm sure you all be pleased to hear!!!!

We had our first cycle of IVF egg share in August and it was as big a disaster as you can imagine, we didn't even get to egg collection! The stimulation drugs just had no afect on Angie whatsoever and she just produced the 1 large folicle she's supposed to naturally. Having a hard time coming to terms with that, and also coming to terms with how the egg recipient feels!
Started our second cycle today (just gave 1st suprecur injection to Angie and it didn't go well!!), now on long protocol (so 7 weeks of injections for Angie (who HATES needles bless her)) so it's fingers crossed real tight as if this don't work it's the end of the line for us! We do have the ever present dream of another natural conception but it just seems so far away!
Welcome saintlyone, I hope you fine the same amount of good will I have found on this site, there are some real superstars in here who get little, and want little, praise but deserve so much! All the babydust in world to you and dp.
thetot5............ you still around mate?
Chase..................... comon man, where r u big guy

Big bloke hugs...........

Catch


----------



## Andy_N_Yil (Jun 27, 2003)

Good luck to all,

I'm trying to think what's worse having to hand you pot to a lad or lass lab person....  
Worse is I paid for 3 useless samples before they pointed us to SSR... ouch..  

Take care all
Andy


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Andy, (was gonna say Hi all but seems really quiet in here just lately!)

Definitely the Lady lab tech which is worse mate, it's the twinkle in the eye and the sly grin, which you proudly take as them being impressed, for a few seconds, then the doubt comes in and you start wondering if it was actually a smirk?!

Thought I'd share with you all my report to my sister in the US one our recent egg collection on this, our 2nd IVF attempt..................................

Hi Geoff,

thought I'd share this e-mail to my sister with you, it'll give u a laugh if nothing else! Today's update at the bottom too!

Martyn



Hi,

Just wanted to let you know how it went today!

Got up at hell o'clock............. again! Journey into Sheffield was the pits..... road works and traffic galore, took us over an hour and a half for 14 miles!!

Just arrived on time at 9.29am, collection was to take place at 10.30am. I had to provide my 'sample' before then so we were shown to our room for what we thought was to be 2-3hours maximum. 

10.30am
Angie's having a cow coz I've not been called for my 'sample' and the eggs should have been taken out now!!!!! I went to enquire and was shown to a pokey little hole to 'do the job'. 1 plastic covered lounger chair (in cobalt blue!) 1 coffee table with variety of literature (all well used, most pages unable to be separated!) for my perusal, upon which was placed a little pot with my name & hospital number on it. There was also a small sink in the corner which may or may not just be the most over used fawcet in all the land!

I gleefully 'did the job', and labelled my pot with the "time specimen produced".............. 10.39 (stands, bows, waits for applause) and "length of abstinence".......... far too bloody long!

Back to Angie, who, having been given 2 x 50g Tamazipan is now drooling and slurring her words like the local wino and blurting out incoherent sentences which I decipher to be enquiring if "my little swimmers are in the pool?" but sounds more like "giffkle twippers on berkool?". I respond in the positive but may have well licked the wall.............. Angie has left the building!!

11.30am
Angie, now having slept for approximately 40 mins, has been ushered into the operating theatre. I have taken my place by her side, having first been forced to don a very fetching pair of blue shoe covers, and she is legs-a-kimbo on the stirrups with all her glory to show to anybody who just fancied walking in the room (which, for some reason seemed to be 85% of the medical staff of Jessops Wing). Mr Skull (great name for a surgeon!) scrubs up and takes his place at the helm.
Oh...........My............GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!......... I've just seen the needle and am attempting to keep Angie's enquiring eyes away from her nether region, but....................... SH*T... she's seen it! Panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Angie's decision to merely use Gas & Air and grin and Bare it has been overruled, she now wants the sedative.......... and plenty of it!! (The offending instrument of forthcoming pain is easily 20" in length and has an approximate diameter of 4mm, GOD that looks scary!).

11.35am
Ok, panic is easing.......... panic is easing..................phanik izz eeashhhinnnng............. the drugs are kicking in and Angie's heart rate has now dropped back down to somewhere below 7500bpm........................................................ GOD DAM IT................................. the needles in the left ovary!! (that stung a bit!). There we watch it, on our own little TV, the needles came up through the ovary wall and............ pop! into the biggest ovary of three decent ones on this side at around 24mm. Right before our eyes the follicle disappears, the surgeons aid shouts something which rimes with "aggregate" and places a test tube (yes there ARE test tubes involved in test-tube babies) in a little incubator type thing (set at precisely 40 degrees C), a blue hand takes the tube and almost instantly calls "no cells in aggregate". "Flush" calls the aid, bl**dy hell, there's another test tube in the rack, and that's gone just as quick followed by "no cells in flush".......... again "no cells in flush". Angie and I exchange a worried glance and I know she's asking herself the same question I'm asking myself... are we gonna get ANY eggs?
"EGG IN FLUSH!"........................................ COME ON!! WE GOT ONE IN THE FIRST FOLLICLE!!!!
(a very discrete jig culminating in 3 pirouettes ensues). 
Angie winces (not so bad now the drugs are working is it!) and we're on the second follicle..........."EGG IN AGGREGATE".................... WAHHOOEEEEEEEE............... WE GOT ANOTHER 2/2 AINT BAD BABY!!
(no jig allowing to concerned glance from surgeon and other OR staff. too many cables and gadgets in close proximity....... Catch knows the time and the place!)
3 from 3? Surely not......... oh yes, three follicles drained, 3 eggs recovered, this is going well....except...... that's the last big follicle in that ovary........... time to move the needle.
In retrospect, i think there should have been a small top up on the pain killers, but, once Angie had been persuaded to stop squirming, and had been picked up off the floor, the surgeon continued............................ 4/4, 5/5, 6/6, 7/7, 8/8, (wow......... we only need 8 for the egg share and this ovary's stuffed to the hilt with great big follicles yet!).
At this time (which I have absolutely no idea what time it was) the subconscious thought in Angie's mind that 8 was the magic number must have kicked in because from then on the pain became unbearable, for us watching, never mind poor Angie. She was hurting so bad that the surgeon only managed to collect another 6 (SIX) eggs from that ovary before calling it a day! So....... 14 eggs........... from 14 follicles, and an ovary full left in! WOW Angie baby....... you're now officially daylay's number one hen!! (3 gold stars awarded!).

12.10pm
It's all over for Angie, she's back in our room, hurting like hell, but really really pleased with herself on producing such a large clutch. I am, quite rightly, proud as punch. She just has to wait another 30 minutes for her 1st cup of tea of the day and something to eat...............................................................

13.25
Angie's more than a little pi**ed off!! The drugs aren't quite so effective now, and she's hungry.......... and thirsty.............. and tired.................... and irritable................... and........................
The embryologist walks in.
"We collected 14 eggs, do you still wish to egg share"
Of course, we reply.
"Ok, 7 eggs will be randomly chosen for you, and 7 for the egg recipient", "there is, however a small problem!" oh God. what now?
"Catch, your sperm is very poor, have you been ill recently?"
"WHAT?...........MY SPERMS ALWAYS BEEN BLOODY BRILLIANT! (even if I do say so myself!)
"the count is 9million - it WAS 90million, the Motility is 12% - it WAS 83%! Are you able to give another sample?"
"Well, I usually give it a little longer but I'll have a go!" (I can't believe this......... I thought I'd done my bit"
Off I go and at 13.45pm sample 2 is signed off....... I return to Angie..........
"All this pain.........blaa blaa blaa.................... your sperm no good...........blaa blaa blaa........................ told  you we should have gone without longer...........blaa blaa blaa" Sorry darling, we'll know in 45 mins!

15.10pm
An hour and a half of silence was broken only by the arrival of a cup of tea some sandwiches. The embryologist is back.....
"Much better sample, we can fertilize with these.................... we'll ring you tomorrow morning to tell you how many have been successful, we expect 5 from the 7. If 1 or 2 you'll have the eggs in on Thursday, if 3 or more we'll wait until Friday and choose the best 2!".
What a huge relief, I couldn't bare the thought that we might have had to cancel the cycle just because my sperm count was low/poor. As a matter of interest, we asked, Why was it low?
It seems that, by abstaining for 4 days, when we usually are much more frequent, the sperm had died as it was used to being replaced much quicker! Therefore we should have continued as normal!

So away we finally came at about 4 o'clock. We have a nerve wracking night ahead. Our little embryos were created at 15.20pm this afternoon, we're just hoping that at least 2 of them make it through the night and then we'll take it from there!

Will keep you posted as things progress 

Next Day.................


20/10/04

Quick Update:

just a real quickie to let you know that out of the 7 eggs yesterday 1 was not mature, 2 didn't fertilize, but 4 are perfectly healthy embryo's sitting in a little dish in Sheffield waiting for us to bring 2 of em home on Friday at around 11.30am! 



Friday.......................

Well, we arrived at the hospital at 11.45am for our 12.15 appointment.

13.00 we finally get shown through to the pokey little room we'd spent hours in on Tuesday.
The Egg Share Coordinator comes through and we have to sign the final consent for saying that we do want the eggs to be transferred (well I think we're pretty sure by now!) and leads us into the theatre.
As we walk in there's a large screen on the left wall and there are our little embryo's all ready to go in. We can't believe how they changed already........ yesterday morning there were 3 x 2 Cell embryo's and 1 x 3 cell, overnight one perished but the best two (which were about to be transferred) were 7 and 8 cells! That is apparently a very good growth rate and is a sign that the embryo is healthy, this is why the two are chosen as it gives us our best possible chance.

13.15 (ish) and Angie's in position and the Embryologist comes in with a little syringe. "Here they are" she says and then, in the blink of an eye, they're in! To be honest, this scan was much mire difficult to decipher than the usual internal scans Angie's had and I couldn't tell her **** from her elbow to be honest, but the sister kindly pointed to two tiny little white dots which were the fluid sacks containing the eggs.
The embryologist quickly took the syringe and checked that the eggs had indeed been deposited (as they are sticky and can sometimes stay in the syringe or the tube) but confirmed all was ok.

13.20 That's it then........ go home, rest, relax, do everything you normally do but a little more carefully and oh yes.................................... try not to think about it!!!!!!!!

13.30.......... not thinking about it at all, in any way what-so-ever............................. come on Angie, let's take the kids home!

Fingers crossed please everyone

That was yesterday, we've been not thinking about it now for over 24 hours and it's going really well............

anyone with any spare baby dust? We could do with a little right now please

Take care all, (so sorry it's so long........... wow, thanks all with the dedication to have read all this post!)
As always

Catch


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Catch

Enjoyed reading your post. Wishing you both heaps of success that this is THE one for you and Angie. And thought i would chuck some of this your way.
       

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Kim,

thanks for all that baby dust, and thanks for your kind wishes. It means a lot to the both of us.

Catch


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

What a fab post! Thanks for giving us in insight into your tx 

good luck with the 2ww


love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Suzie/Olive,

glad you enjoyed the post, thanks so much for the baby dust

Catch


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LOL
What a great post !!!
Wishing you all the luck in the world, hope this is the one..........or two LOL

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Jo,

Thank you so much

Catch

[br]Posted on: October 24, 2004, 04:40:47 PMHi Andy,

thanks for the kind wishes.

Will let you know as soon as we do!

Catch

[br]Posted on: October 24, 2004, 05:37:38 PMHi Andy,

Been quiet for a while now, used to be quite busy in here when Chase & Paul used to post regularly. Suppose people's lives mean it's difficult to devote time to something like this site. Back in March I was spending loads of time on here, more than I could afford too! Nowadays I struggle to find 10 mins to catch up, there's always something I've gotta be doing!

Trying.......... and not doing too well........... to cope with the 2ww by keeping busy. Recently started an e-business so taking up loads of my time but working from home now so it's constantly here, I seem to be keeping an eye on Angie more than on the pc! 
I am so, so scared of failure, Angie is hiding that really well, but I'm so worried that she's convinced it will work that she'll fall apart if the results not P+.
How can you protect the woman you love from so much pain? How are we supposed to be MEN in this situation? My promise to Angie is that I will always protect her, be there for her, never let her come to harm.............. I feel that I'm letting her down because this is out of my control! I know that without success I will have failed in my promise to her, and then the real hard times will start because there'll be no end to the pain, she is too attached to these beautiful little embryos already!

So, coping?............ nope! Panicking my way through the next 9 days, that's what I'm doing!

Could do with the mother load of baby dust around now!

As always.............. but with shaky hands............

Catch

[br]Posted on: October 24, 2004, 05:59:21 PMHi Jac,

thanks for the good wishes.

Could do with some of those wise wise words form THE MAN right now, look forward to hearing from him!

Hope you're all ok,

luv 2u all

Catch


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Catch

It's good to see you back posting.

Just wanted to say two things really .....

1.  What a great post!  

2.  Heaps of luck and babydust are being sent to you and Ange ... I really hope that this is the beginning of your dream coming true!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Catch 

Fantastic post.  Really hoping this is the one for you and Angie.  Loads of luck and babydust to you both.      

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi All,

you know this place should be recommended in every IVF clinic in the land......... no....... the WORLD!! The people who come in here are all hero's in my mind, I couldn't imagine how I'd deal with things without you guys and I sincerely thank you all for being here, not just for me, but for everyone!

Andy,

All I can add to Chase's post is that I feel for you man! I cannot imagine the strength it must take to make the decision you made. I think the most important thing about Chase's post is that you can ALWAYS change your mind, and it is so true that these Doctors are not always right, infact they're often wrong. If you have just taken the word of one "Specialist" don't just take that for granted my friend, mistakes are easily made and what one Doc thinks is a waste of time, or too much to deal with can have a simple remody to another! 

Dee

Hey there...... Great to here from you again..... you still doing the quiz? 
Thanks so much for the baby dust, it means so much to Angie and I.



Jayne,

don't think we've met before, and that's why I love this site so much. For you to give heart felt wishes to an unknown person is exactly what makes ff so much to so many. Thank you x

Chase

Chase, Chase, Chase.............. you ARE the Man! I truly admire you my friend. You are such a giving person, I wonder how you find the time, I know you're a busy guy but you're there when needed and I applaud that (perhaps ff should have a nomination system for super agony aunt of the month? You got plenty of shelf space?)
It really is great to here from you man, and you got a good memory too huh? New house.......... fantastic! We're only a mile or so from where we were (Beruit) but it's like living in a different world! We have so much more energy, we are so much more relaxed. We love it here! Not been fishing at my mates in France since we last spoke, really need to call him as been a long time. We went to the med for a couple weeks early this year but have nothing planned for the time being as waiting for treatment results. Really want to get over the pond to my sister's in Dallas but would love that trip to be taken with a new niece or nephew (or two) for them to see so putting off again! E-business............ aaaarrghhhhh! Trying so hard to make this work for us but you know I'm beginning to think it's never gonna happen. I'm finding that there are more scammers than genuine people on the internet and so far it's just costing us money hand over fist! Perhaps I should take up writing? I really took your reference to Ben Elton as a big BIG compliment..... I think he's an absolute genius, even if you were taking the p a little I'm walking on air since reading that comment! Thanks man (you looking for something new to produce? I could get my note pad out right now!)
Thanks for thinking of my girl too, she was 11 this May, not quite so long off the boards for you but..... have you ever looked at your life from the outside and wondered where the little boy went you once were? No?........ perhaps it's just me(?).. but my girl's 11........."ELEVEN!!!!!!!"..........secondary school....... lipstick.......... earings........... knee high boots and belts for a skirt............. I feel so damned old but I'm not dammit.......... I'm too young to have an 11 going on 21 year old aren't I? (.......looks at calendar and wishes it said 1984 not 2004!) Have you seen the advert for the new Trivial persuits game? "The last 20 years in a box". I remember those things like yesterday....... they're part of my life..... part of me........" your life in a box" would be more accurate, but may sell less so I see why they went with their version!

Wow, just read what I wrote so far and can see that I'm avoiding certain issues much more than I anticipated! 

Ok, one thing that I can guarantee you is that whilst I'm trying hard to ignore the clock, I will never ignore Angie. Angie is my universe, I worship her with all my heart and my soul. I had a star named after her because she is my light, my inspiration my guidance, my everything. I have never felt so much love from a person before, and have never loved anyone so much. Cliche? Maybe...... but I don't mind, it's true and I'm real proud of it too! I suppose this is why I fear failing her so much..... can fear of failure promote the very thing itself? I talk to the QT's, we laugh and joke about all the things we're gonna get up to with them, but whilst I'm there, saying these things, dreaming these dreams, I tremble with the thought of it not working! Are we, in fact, making things harder for us to deal with if the unthinkable happens? I think the answer is yes but still we dream! I don't know.... I just don't know!
Ok, starting to get a little emotional now. gonna take 5!

............... ok, few deep breaths taken.... tried with good intent to do a little Indain Chanting to improve my karma but ended up humming the theme tune to chitty chitty bang bang!

So great to see little (or not SO little) Jaqson, he looks like he's doing just fine. I'm sure everything will work out in time my friend.

Please keep posting Chase...... if you can't get Jac off the pc I know a man who can provide you with a great second work station for a snip!



Carol,

Hi, 

thanks for the kind words, I'm not quite sure I've got a book in me yet but you never know!............
Thanks for the baby dust too, I hope everyhting has worked out ok with Luke, when was he there? We may have waved to him on our way in some time.. funny isn't it..... when I sit in the waiting room at Jessops I often wonder if any of the other couples are members of ff! You never know if the stranger next to you is actually your ff buddy huh!

Well...... better go, once again, a huge thank you to all you guys. Take care of yourselves and of one another.

Peace  xxx

As always

Catch




(ok, re-read that again and I hate it..... finding it really hard to say what I want to say, can't think straight, but gonna post it anyway!)


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Catch

I have some genuine Jessops babydust for you and Angie - one careful owner, no longer required at my house! I hope everything goes well for you.

Best wishes

Katie x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Katie,

thanks so much for your kind thoughts.

So sorry things didn't work out for you n your guy. Never lose hope Katie, you never know what, or who is around the corner....... I speak from experience!

Take care

Catch

[br]Posted on: October 26, 2004, 12:40:38 PMHi Carol,

thanks. I only know how to tell it from the heart!

I bet we did see you at Jessops then, we've been going week in and week out since May, and was there 2-3 times a week at begining of September whichis when our 1st cycle failed.

I truly hope your right about it happening for us, and I REALLY hope it this time!

Take care,

Catch

 [br]Posted on: October 26, 2004, 02:59:21 PMHi Paula,

thank you so much for the babydust. I really do appreciate that it's sometimes very difficult to spare some for others when we all need it so much for ourselves. I think this site can bring out the very best qualities of a person, and I know I feel very real compassion, respect, friendship, anger, (did I dare say it?) jealousy and of course, camaraderie, when I read people's posts. I don't know why I keep saying to myself " I can't believe how good the people on this site are" because, by now, you'd think I'd be used to it! Still, every day I'm surprised once more by the kindness I see!

I'm sorry for those sad tears Paula, I know we each have plenty of those of our own! But I'm really pleased if I can cause a few of the happy ones.

As you're not the first to suggest the book thing I've decided to at least give it some thought. I'm not sure I am fully capable, I would feel a huge sense of responsability in publishing something of this nature, and would be very conscious of the public assessment of my emotional self, whilst I find I can be open in this forum, I'm not sure I can be so open in person! I have been, and will continue to research the idea and give it some serious thought. Perhaps, when our treatment has been successful (spot the forced optimism) I may be better placed to make the decision!

Yet to meet the big guy Chase... looking forward to the moment though (must get that tux dry cleaned!) don't know if I'd run around like a groupie screaming and stuff or just try and play it cool, you know sort of..........

" Oh hi Chase, yeah.... great to meet you too but....... like, I'm not really bothered........"

(I'd be the one on my knees chanting "All praise Chase...... All praise Chase........ King of wisdom and Truth, the wisdom giver of ff, come to save our sanity"........ like the little guys in the locker on MIB2!)

Seriously though, I trust him with my innermost feelings because, from past experience, I know he'll be honest and open with me, and that he'll usually leave me with a smile when I've read his posts! (God I'm a teachers pet!)

Better go before I make him blush.....

thanks again

As always

Catch


[br]Posted on: October 27, 2004, 08:41:26 PMHey dude,

Clock?........... What clock? We're not counting the hours........., minutes..............., seconds.........
At 2.15pm yesterday I said to Angie. "well baby... one week from now and we'll be the happiest couple, or the saddest couple in the world!"............... 
"No we won't" says Angie......... 
" We put the clocks back on Sunday!! We've got an extra hour to wait!!!!!!!!"
(apparently the fact that she'll get an extra hour in bed on Sunday is no consolation!)

Not managed to do the candlelit thing yet, had some nice meals, watched some movies, had a couple of baths together..... just nipped out in the pouring rain to fetch her a box of chocs. Just been trying hard to keep busy........ Poker night went down well (we both placed so was cool) and it really is great for putting your mind on something else..... you gonna lose if you're not 100% focused!
Angie in a weird place right now...... struggling to stay positive and becoming more worried by the day rather than the original optimism she felt, but we'll get through!

Hi to Jac & Little Jaqson, hope all's good with you guys!

Thanks for checking in mate......... will keep you informed!

As always,

Catch


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

According to the AA your just 84.6 miles and 1hr 55mins away (depending on your actual location in Merseyside!).

You'd always be welcome at our table my friend, we don't play for big stakes, but it's the stratedgy behind it that we enjoy!

We got into it when my mom returned from 3 months with my sisters in Dallas, then it came on TV and we watched it a little, mom had bought some cheapo plastic chips to play with, we had one game and we bought 500 proffesional chips coz if we were doin it we had to do it right... right? We now play a couple nights a week, and the other nights we play on the internet too (not that we got the bug or anything!)

If you ever fancy a game we got plenty of space for you all, just let us know! 

Catch

[br]Posted on: October 27, 2004, 09:46:06 PMOh boy............

look at the time!

Thanks again Carol.

Yup......... over half way there now but................ Oh boy!................. WHAT A DAY!!!!!!!

I think the stress has finally hit the both of us today and we exploded in the worst way........ at each other! It was short lived, and I didn't have to _STAY_ in hospital, but it was a bloody battle non the less!

As is usual with these things, the fight was over something really petty and insignificant, but with all the stress and tension we're going through right now it was suficient to take us somewhere neither of us wanted to go. (I should point out for those who are concerned that it was a war of words and I didn't actually 'lamp her one' (nor she me which is much more likely!)).
Of course, now I can't sleep! Angie, being the nocturnal livewire she is, has been snoring away for hours. Whilst I am left wide awake, wondering what the hell hit me!
All the docs & nurses......... all the books.......... everyone we know, has said, stay calm, don't think about it, don't _worry_......... HAVE ANY OF THESE PEOPLE _BEEN _ THROUGH THIS?

In retorspect, we finished the day off with a win, a second and a third at our regular poker night (and so brought some hard earned cash home!....... somebody elses hard earned cash that is!) and we were just as much in love as we were the day we met. But I believe these tussles leave scars, and scars can take a long time to heal!
There must be something that someone can come up with to prevent the stress of this torturous journey we call IVF? Some kind of cyber holiday like that movie with Tom Cruise.... Vanilla Sky (I think that's the right movie!). It would be wonderful to wake up on day 15 having thought you'd just been on a wonderful, romantic holiday....... if it has worked they tell you you fell pregnant naturally whilst on your jollies.... if not........ hey..... your minds been altered....... you weren't even trying to conceive!!!!!

Ahhhh, dreams........... I'll try and make my real ones as constructive!

night all. take care

Catch

[br]Posted on: October 30, 2004, 04:17:40 AMHi Carol,

Well, our 2ww journey is almost over, today is day 13!!
Angie has no signs of aunt flo whatsoever, which we're trying to take as being positive but we've been there and done that before!! 
I'm just ready to know now........ either way, we need to release this tension, if it's through greaving, so be it.... if through elation, so much the better. 
We've had 2ww's before when going through the Clomid treatment, but nothing so far has come anywhere near what the 2ww is on IVF. Failure is so difficult to comprehend. We know that 2 little embyos were in there 13 days ago. We can see absolutely no reason why they've not done what all little embryos should do, but............ I don't know what to say. I'm not one that finds it difficult to express myself usually but this damned 2ww has completely knocked me for six! I wish I could bottle my feelings so I could take them out and evaluate at a later date! (when my heart's not affecting my head so intensely!). I want to scream.... shout...... smack someone......... AAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGH!
Reckon I could do with some of those tamazipan right now! 
Ok, 24hrs & 39 mins till we find out......... We can do this..... We CAN do this!!

Will post tomorrow to let you all know

Love each other....

As always

Catch


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catch.........just want to send you and Angie tons of babydust for tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for you.......

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Angie & Catch

Wishing you loads of success for tomorrow. Here is some extra Babydust for you.

            

Love Kimx x x


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Dear Angie and Catch

Sending you as much positive energy as I can muster for tomorrow.



Love Katie x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Catch & Angie

*Everything Crossed For You Both For Tomorrows Test *

With love & Luck 
Amanda x  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello Catch and Angie,
just sending you all our best wishes for tomorrow  and hope every thing goes well,were keeping our fingers crossed for you both

all the best

Carl(tot5)
Jane(jane1)


----------



## barney rubble (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi All

Not logged in for a while.
Good luck to all who are having tx.
Our little man is now 3 Months old and it seems like he's always been there.
I imagined liit would be like this and it's better.
Nice to read Chase and Catch's posts.
Hope the Carp mags worked for you as they did for me........

Barney Rubble
PS. some fairydust for you all


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi All,

just wanted to say a huge THANKYOU to everyone for all the babydust and good wishes, we really appreciate it! 
We decided to take our mind off it and................. yup, you guessed it.................. play poker!! Angie won 1 and I won 1 so let's hope our luck stays in for the next 14 hours or so!!
Carol, can't believe you tested 6 days early!!!! I know we have been so tempted, we have a p test in the cupboard which Angie wanted to use yesterday, but I told her I'd pee on it if she took it out the cupboard and it's still there! I think ot's more a case of fear than of resolution that we haven't tested yet!! We're just gonna wait for the bloods tomorrow. We're there at 8am for blood test, then we have to wait (just a little longer!!!) till 2pm for them to call us and give us the news!
Looks like tomorrow could be a tough one for us!
Anyway........ thanks once more, if I've not posted tomorrow you'll know why!
Love & hugs to all

Catch & Angie

xxx


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

It's not just scousers who are nosy cows!    

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck.

  

Gill x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Keeping everything crossed for Angie and Catch.

..... heres to some great news from you later!

Love Dawn x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey there all,

just a very quick message to let you all know.....................................................................................................................................................

                    

THANK YOU ALL SO VERY VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND BABY DUST OVER THE LAST MONTHS!!!!!!

I'll write again later when I've stopped crying and calmed down.

Love to you all

As always.......

Catch & Angie


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Catch & Angie
 

Thats brilliant news. I just logged on to see if you had posted. I am so so happy for you.
Now how about having a think about coming to meet us in April at Cranage. It would be nice to meet you both.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya Catch & Angie

Dunno if you remember me we used to post on the Clomid board last year. Well anyway I've been watching and waiting for your news and I am soooooooo thrilled for you both.

Here's to a happy and health next 8 months.

All my love

Emma xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Catch & Angie

I've been watching & waiting too, so pleased for you both

love & hugs

Camilla


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Catch & Angie
Fantastic news guys, I am so pleased for you both.
Haven't posted for ages but have been trying to keep up with everything.

Well Done

All the Very Best 

Paul & Jo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just fantastic.......so pleased for you, now enjoy and have a happy healthy pg   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

So pleased for you both!

 You've made my day! 

Here's to a happy and healthy pg!

Gill x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Catch and Angie

Many many congratulations to you both, we are so pleased for you.

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x*​


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*FANTASTIC !​*
*Many Many Congratulations, have a very happy pregnancy you guys !*

*With love Amanda xxx*


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Angie and Catch

Fantastic news for you both, well done!!

        

Loads of love to you both.... you must be over the moon. Maybe we should all take up a bit of poker/


Love Dawn x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

New home for you guys 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=17463.new#new


----------

